# POSTING HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM CLIST-Golden on SF Bay Area craigslist...



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Oh no, they must be heartbroken. Wonder if cause their apartment doesn't allow dogs or if they feel it's too small for them, either way, not my business.

Hope that dog finds a good home. I would gladly take him if I had the space and finances.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, hope he finds a great home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Posting has been removed from Clist, hope that means he found a home or went into Rescue.


----------

